# Cabin bag size - supervalu case



## peggybetty (7 Nov 2011)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone knows whether the small black supervalu case will meet the Aerlingus cabin bag size criteria?
You know the black cases that everyone had years ago when Supervalu did a deal......sorry I can't measure case to check as it is not in my possession.
Are aerlingus as fussy as ryanair?
Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Nov 2011)

peggybetty said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if anyone knows whether the small black supervalu case will meet the Aerlingus cabin bag size criteria?
> You know the black cases that everyone had years ago when Supervalu did a deal......sorry I can't measure case to check as it is not in my possession.
> *Are aerlingus as fussy as ryanair?*
> Thanks


No, not generally. Haven't heard of any Carboard boxes being placed over carry on bags in Aer Lingus queues.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Nov 2011)

They had the small black SuperValu case, the medium one and the larger one. You will get the small one on O.K. but definitely not the medium one.


----------



## salaried (11 Nov 2011)

I still have the set and use the smaller one with both airlines as cabin luggage.


----------



## Eithneangela (11 Nov 2011)

Just flew back from Amsterdam with Aer Lingus - because flights were full both going out and returning, they measured the cabin bags and quite a few had to go into the hold. These included the standard cabin bags used by airline crew (there were 8 of them on the flight out - Emirates, I think). The difference between AL and Ryanair is that even if the bag did not go into the measuring frame, it was just loaded into the hold with no extra charge. I think this may only apply to flights which are full resulting in minimum cabin storage. Be careful with those 'cabin baggage' cases which expand - if you fill them to the full expansion, they won't go into the Ryanair measuring frame.


----------



## Guest105 (11 Nov 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> They had the small black SuperValu case, the medium one and the larger one. You will get the small one on O.K. but definitely not the medium one.


 

I have used the medium one on numerous occassions with Ryanair and I have never been stopped.


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Nov 2011)

As the weights and measures are the same with both airlines it's a simple matter of getting out the measuring tape to check.

20x40x55cm
weight 10kg

Do not leave anything to chance with either airlines. There's no point going off on your holidays worrying about luggage sizes. Clarify it before leaving home.


----------



## so-crates (14 Nov 2011)

AL are far more lenient than RA at the gate, you would not be charged if they checked your bag there, BUT now that they are in T2 - certainly of a Monday morning - they station two people before security to intercept and check people's bags. I have seen several people aught this way, in that case they are sent back to the checkin area and have to pay for the baggage. So it is definitely better to get someone to measure the bag! 
Where people normally get caught is the depth of the bag. The measurements allowed are actually quite generous, except for depth. The depth allowed is unusually shallow and many small bags do not meet it (22cm) though they are well shy of the other two measures.


----------

